
Show HN: Web App Generators for React, Angular, Vue, SQL, MongoDB or Firestore - fpastore
https://scaffoldhub.io
======
so_tired
I hope this works out for the OP. It looks nice.

BUT...

Can anyone recommend other skeleton/generators/demo-apps which include DB &
authentication & backend ?

~~~
pas
Maybe check out JHipster: [https://github.com/jhipster/generator-
jhipster](https://github.com/jhipster/generator-jhipster) (it has admin and
user roles only
[https://www.jhipster.tech/security/](https://www.jhipster.tech/security/) )

~~~
so_tired
Oh wonderful. I mean like perfect for me.

------
revskill
At least let me download a simple generated demo for me to see. Instead of
forcing me to signup to have my email, forget about getting money from it. You
just owe me my email and i feel very bad about it, i feel cheated)

Seeing is believing.

More than that, i'm having similar functionalities like yours, but with
realtime data/views, SSR/static views, fully SPA.

If someone's interested, i could easily bundle for users to generate, too.

~~~
fpastore
Thanks for your input, but just like any template website like
[https://wrapbootstrap.com/](https://wrapbootstrap.com/) I think is fair to
ask for money for your work..

Unfortunately I need the email because I need to relate the credits that you
buy to your account somehow.

You can see the Live Demos and the youtube videos of the website before you
buy or even sign up.

------
alexandernst
Do you plan to write some type of integration with common frameworks (Django,
RoR, etc...) in order to be able to skip the entire process of creating
entities, relationships, fields, validations and so on (because a team of
developers would normally spend quite some time doing exactly that on the
backend, it seems like a huge waste of time repeating this work just to
scaffold a SPA).

Also, who is this oriented to?

~~~
fpastore
This is oriented to javascript developers..

The generator generates the entire app, frontend (React, Vue or Angular) and
backend (NodeJS) + SQL w/ Sequelize, MongoDB w/ Mongoose or Firebase
Firestore.

Unfortunately it's not prepared yet for incremental development (the generator
generates the complete app all at once)

I think that's a great idea and a I plan to develop for other languages and
frameworks too.

Thanks for the input

------
julienreszka
After creating a category I still can't select it when creating a product.

~~~
patatino
Did you try searching for it? It's an autocomplete field. Had me confused as
well, the cursor looks like it's a dropdown.

~~~
julienreszka
Yes I tried entered text in the input field

------
andre-godasi
I already used it in two works, I really liked the tool and recommend it.

------
jluvizon
I'm using the React version, I liked how the code is organized

------
fpastore
Feel free to email me with any questions: felipe@scaffoldhub.io. Thanks!

~~~
AngeloAnolin
This is what's showing up for me now [1]

[1] [https://ibb.co/7NR1Dwm](https://ibb.co/7NR1Dwm)

~~~
fpastore
I had a little problem with the server, but it's fixed now, sorry about that

------
mromanuk
It’s down for me

~~~
fpastore
I had a little problem with the server, but it's fixed now, sorry about that

